# K Fire in Device Library issue???



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I was looking at my devices in my Kindle Account.    They have the named device for my 8.9" Fire listed twice.  Both have the same serial number but for the type - one is the 8.9 HD that it is and one lists the device as a 7" HD.    I deregistered the 7" HD and this de-registered both so I lost everything on my 8.9".  I registered the 8.9" and both are back.  I called Kindle Support and they don't see any issue but can't explain this.  The 8.9 has an assigned email address but the 7" does not.    

Any ideas on what is going on and if there is a fix?  My concern is a 7" HD that exist somewhere with the same serial number but not currently registered to anyone's account.    I do have a 7" HDX and that is all OK and so are all my e-readers and i-devices.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

maries said:


> I was looking at my devices in my Kindle Account. They have the named device for my 8.9" Fire listed twice. Both have the same serial number but for the type - one is the 8.9 HD that it is and one lists the device as a 7" HD. I deregistered the 7" HD and this de-registered both so I lost everything on my 8.9". I registered the 8.9" and both are back. I called Kindle Support and they don't see any issue but can't explain this. The 8.9 has an assigned email address but the 7" does not.
> 
> Any ideas on what is going on and if there is a fix? My concern is a 7" HD that exist somewhere with the same serial number but not currently registered to anyone's account. I do have a 7" HDX and that is all OK and so are all my e-readers and i-devices.


Kindle Support doesn't see the 7" device?

Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kindle Support doesn't see the 7" device?
> 
> Betsy


No they don't see the 7" with the serial number of my 8.9" - they do have the 8.9" one with that serial number. I looked on the home computer and work and see it on both. I had this one registered in the past and de-registered it for awhile. I passed my other 8.9" on to a friend and just re-registered this one. I don't recall seeing this when it was registered before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmmm..... that's weird!  Have you taken a screenshot so they can see what you are seeing?

Not sure what to tell you....

Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I wasn't able to screenshot this but trying email.


----------

